# 2.0l 8v ABA AC delete



## adicted to dubs (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,
I have 96 2.0l 8v ABA OBD1 Jetta and would like to terminate my AC.Is there a way to do this, is there any kits available out there or can something be put together from different cars/engines.
I need something that's gonna be reliable and last a long time.
Thanx
Kris


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: 2.0l 8v ABA AC delete (adicted to dubs)*

You need a VR6 water pump pulley and a longer serpentine belt and a shorter PS belt. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773441


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ac is a gift, just turn it off and loose some weight, you will thank me when you are sweating your balls off


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (duhafnusa4)*

You'd be better offf moving the battery to the trunk.
A/c draws almost nothing when on, and when you want it, YOU WANT IT!
Moving the battery lightens up the front almost equally, and buts the weight in the back which improves handling.


----------



## adicted to dubs (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.0l 8v ABA AC delete (Bryoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryoc* »_You need a VR6 water pump pulley and a longer serpentine belt and a shorter PS belt. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773441


So the VR pulley bolts wright up without problems and get new belts?
I just wanna make sure I get it right.
Thanx


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

yup... it's as simple as that! 2 new belts and a pulley. However if the compressor is left in there, the gap is so close that when the belt flutters a bit it wears grooves into the outside of the belt. It's best that you go all the way. I did it because the bearings on compressor were bad, but will take advantage of the weight reduction eventually.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: 2.0l 8v ABA AC delete (adicted to dubs)*

they also make a bracket with a new idler pulley that bolts into place of the a/c compressor.
i had one on my last mk3 2.0 as the compressor mounts had broken thanks to a prior over-zealous mechanic.
worked fine, wish i knew where they had gotten it.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.0l 8v ABA AC delete (Bryoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryoc* »_You need a VR6 water pump pulley and a *shorter* serpentine belt and a shorter PS belt. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773441


----------



## adicted to dubs (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.0l 8v ABA AC delete (adicted to dubs)*

Thanx a bunch guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sixteenvalve (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...4&fromString=search&isSearchByPartNumber=true


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

sixteenvalve said:


> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...4&fromString=search&isSearchByPartNumber=true


That will work??


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been searching the same thing for a while.
Is there any way to delete the AC with ought deleting the PS?
I'm guessing the replacement pulley for compressor should work, but any done this?


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can run the PS without AC. I've read that the correct belt size for the shorter v-belt needed (crank to PS only) is 12x685. I haven't verified this, but it sounds about right... I'll be testing this today. I ran my ABA mk2 for about a year with the VR6 waterpump pulley and no PS, but I went back to power steering and i'm trying to find a shorter v-belt to do it.


----------



## foundonroadead (Feb 3, 2010)

i regret removing the ac sometimes but that's only 20% of the year. i deleted the p/s at the same time and i noticed a power and torque difference. you can cruse at lower revs and save fuel


----------



## neverownedanythingnew (May 2, 2016)

*what year vr6 pulley?*

i intend to do this to my 95 obd1 2.0, is there a specific year vr6 pulley i need?


----------



## themxracer121 (Dec 19, 2012)

nope, any mk3 pulley will do:

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Cooling/162/6

this is what I used on my '96 2.0


----------

